# Topics > Arts > Music >  Music by A.I., Pandora Media, Inc., Oakland, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Pandora Media, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Pandora's Music Genome Project: A new music experience | ZDNet

Sep 25, 2018




> Siddharth Patil, director of data science and listeners at Pandora, and Erik Schmidt,  staff scientist at Pandora, talk about how Pandora is finding ways to determine emotion using AI.

----------

